# has anyone ever licked a cane toad?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

if ya lick a cane toad the toxids are meant to send you high, like lsd, so come on who's done it? 

i wanna lick the one ditta got today but she wont let me :lol2:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I know cane toads are toxic but they would only make you sick (really really sick while hallucinating) the toads that are more commonly used for its "licking properties" is called Colorado River Toad (Bufo Alvarius). These too are toxic, but with different side effects depending on the preparation of the toxin, but can also hurt you if you don't know what you are doing. The Venom or toxin that is secreted can be prepared as a tea and even smoked. Be careful, I have heard more horror stories than fun stories. Get yourself some good mushrooms if you want to have "natural" good time without killing yourself in the process. 

If anyone has personal experiences I would like to hear them as well. I have a feeling this thread wont be around long though.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep I believe Homer Simpson has with hilarious consequences. I wouldn't recommend it however just incase it makes you very poorly:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Family Guy!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

theres no chance ill be lickin it but i just wondered who found out lol


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

I came into work today and we've just got 2 in the shop, I very very much doubt I'd ever lick em though, and definatley not at work lol! I used to love psychadelics and hallucinagens but licking a toxic frog's back is going a bit far for me!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta wants me to lick the tomatoe frogs to see if they taste like real tomatoes........


----------



## spoons (Mar 27, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Yep I believe Homer Simpson has with hilarious consequences. I wouldn't recommend it however just incase it makes you very poorly:lol2:



was gonna say the same homer had fun thou lol


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

If somone had a bet on with me . . .i would. 

I'd lick on for £50 maybe even £20 - always up for a laugh and try anything once :whistling2:


----------



## spoons (Mar 27, 2008)

i bid a fiver ........................:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

post it on youtube..:crazy:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

No I haven't but if someone supplies one I will


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

The efects.... depends on how much you get out the gland the size of the area of the head ----> :no1: will make your lips and tongue go all numb........:whistling2:

A m8 of mine..:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spoons (Mar 27, 2008)

brian said:


> The efects.... depends on how much you get out the gland the size of the area of the head ----> :no1: will make your lips and tongue go all numb........:whistling2:
> 
> A m8 of mine..:lol2::lol2::lol2:




any one got toothache????????????????:lol2: bogela eat ya heartout !!!! ........lol


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

just smoke a good J, sod licking a toad! bet some of them DWAs would make your head spin, not even considering that though!

weed is gods gift....... chemicals are mans posion

just for the prudes... i dont condone drugs or drug abuse in any way........HA:lol2:


----------



## spoons (Mar 27, 2008)

id dude ya if u wernt a man u fan YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

probably best to read this 1st!

The Truth About Toad Licking!


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Jamie said:


> probably best to read this 1st!
> 
> The Truth About Toad Licking!


Sounds pretty fun to be honest, I'd def have a go if I was offered it to smoke, no way I'm licking a toad though!!


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

if you gently6 squeeze the glands on the head, you'd be surprised how much white secretion actually squirts out! and quite far too, they can squirt it themsevles up to like a metre!

makes your eyes itch and stuff, if you ignest it it slows down the heart rate.
people have died from eating them so be warned :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeeah i love licking cane toads... its my fave

:|


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

*I'D LICK ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING IF IT PRODUCED THE EFFECTS OF 'GOOD' LSD ! ! !*

Whatever happened to those iddy squares of paper ? ?

Gimme, gimme, gimme :flrt:


iZAN


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

spoons said:


> id dude ya if u wernt a man u fan YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nothing wrong with being a manc...... except you b:censor:ds have taken 9 points from us in 3 games!!!! lol

LETS ALL SMOKE THE TOAD lol, could be the new ritual at herp meets lol


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

Ii heard the latest craze is getting cats to urinate in your face. Apparently you "trip alls and is known to the kids as "cheesing"
lol I'm talking bollocks I just saw it in a new episode of south park ut its very funny


----------



## SNOTTIE666 (Mar 5, 2008)

*licking toads*

I've got a velvet back cane toad and my other half is always daring people to lick it but I don't want anyone to get ill. When he wees on my when i'm handling him it burns my skin so god knows what licking him would do!


----------



## SNOTTIE666 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just something for you all to think about before you go licking yr toads.

Bufotenin, one of the chemicals excreted by the Cane Toad, is classified as a Class 1 drug under Australian drug laws. This is the same classification as heroin and cocaine. It is thought that the effects of bufotenin are similar to that of mild poisoning; the stimulating effect, which includes mild hallucinations, lasts for less than one hour.[11] Since the Cane Toad excretes bufotenin in very small amounts, and other toxins in relatively large amounts, toad licking could result in serious illness or death.[12]


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't want to sound like a killjoy, but please think about the impression you may be creating to outsiders who are on this forum for the first time - especially parents of young herpers.

If you want natural stimulants, stick to tea and coffee.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

its only a fun post... get what your saying though but tea and coffe just aint the same a a good beer and a bit of toad:lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

izan said:


> *I'D LICK ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING IF IT PRODUCED THE EFFECTS OF 'GOOD' LSD ! ! !*
> 
> Whatever happened to those iddy squares of paper ? ?
> 
> ...



Blotters haha:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

izan said:


> *I'D LICK ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING IF IT PRODUCED THE EFFECTS OF 'GOOD' LSD ! ! !*
> 
> Whatever happened to those iddy squares of paper ? ?
> 
> ...


Oh, that is SOO true, been around this area last year.. but to be honest. This areas bloody bad(or good - depends) for drugs.


BTW, i dunno if it has been mentioned, the Lickable Bufo is Bufo Alvarius or something. I havent found any for sale in UK, only Bufo marinus which is pointless, lol tried and tested! good old crazy lunatical friends!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Experimentation is the key to enlightement:lol2:
Just remember, its not how you get there, its where ya going that mattters lmao
im still a MIGHTY big fan of ye ol peyote.. you want a natural trip, thats the one.. hmmm mesculin, yumyum
Sorry!
Err (on-topic) - i wouldnt think twice over licking a toad... as long as my mate has 'risk- assessed' lmao.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Cat can I come & lick your toad!?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Cyberlizard said:


> I don't want to sound like a killjoy, but please think about the impression you may be creating to outsiders who are on this forum for the first time - especially parents of young herpers.
> 
> If you want natural stimulants, stick to tea and coffee.




I think Cyberlizard got in trouble with his/her mommy. :whip::lol2:. Who's to say that caffeine is a more moral drug than any other? society? A drug is a drug, legal or not. Children have to learn everything at some point anyway. Like C_strike says "Experimentation is the key to enlighte[n]ment". might be sad, but very very true.

And why should we not be able to talk about this? This is an extremely interesting part of herps. something new that I, and others, like to learn and discuss when learning about our herps. That same amphibians' toxin may eventually be a cure to something like cancer or toe fungi. Then you wouldn't have a problem bringing up a toxin that was once used as a recreational hallucinogen and now is this great cure. shouldn't all spectrum's of amphibians be discussed freely without worrying about what an ignorant child's parents might think? Thats how humanity moves forward and discovers new things.

When it come to herps, I want to know all, the good, the bad, everything. Ask someone here who wants to learn only about certain aspects of herps while leaving out a portion because it will make a child -actually- learn. A child should not be kept in the dark, but taught right from wrong! I believe most open minded parents would agree. 

*Disclaimer - I wont try the toxin myself but I'm extremely neutral on the idea of anyone else trying it.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Tort said:


> I think Cyberlizard got in trouble with his/her mommy. :whip::lol2:. Who's to say that caffeine is a more moral drug than any other? society? A drug is a drug, legal or not. Children have to learn everything at some point anyway. Like C_strike says "Experimentation is the key to enlighte[n]ment". might be sad, but very very true.
> 
> And why should we not be able to talk about this? This is an extremely interesting part of herps. something new that I, and others, like to learn and discuss when learning about our herps. That same amphibians' toxin may eventually be a cure to something like cancer or toe fungi. Then you wouldn't have a problem bringing up a toxin that was once used as a recreational hallucinogen and now is this great cure. shouldn't all spectrum's of amphibians be discussed freely without worrying about what an ignorant child's parents might think? Thats how humanity moves forward and discovers new things.
> 
> ...


: victory::no1:: victory::no1:: victory: nuff said!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol i would not lick a toad horrible things also thing what cyberlizard ment was maybe a younger child may happen to read this and go lick his parents toad maybe could kill a small child


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I licked mine about 10 years ago, I didnt exactly chow down on it, but i gave it a good old lick with some 'support' from my friends. It just tasted bitter, stick to shrooms i say, unless you want something intense-Salvia divinorum-and its legal.....cuckoo


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

lol, Salvia, we had a couple of plants growing a few years ago, old lady salvia it was. Some really funny stuff that, lol

InkyJoe, i gotta ask.. did you even know what species you wer likin?llol
You didnt mention
I dont know how readiyl available if at all Bufo alvarius is in UK.
Really want one!:crazy: I really have a genuine interest for Big bufos, though i dont own any.

I love frogs










Specially trippy ones,lol


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually Tort, I'm possibly old enough to be your mummy. Not that I'd ever admit to you being a child of mine. :lol2:

I also think you misunderstood my intent. Firstly, if we are going to be seen as responsible people rather than the irresponsible and selfish thrill-seekers that the AR extremists would paint us as, then threads like this do us little good and possible harm. Secondly, if people create the idea that it's OK to use drugs in one form or another, or that it was just a laugh and no harm was done, on a forum where people below a certain age (and their parents) may be reading, I think it gives a bad impression and sends out the wrong message. Talking about it in the pub after a herp meeting is one thing - doing it on here is another.

Having seen first-hand the effects of people getting doped up on "minor" drugs, I am completely unconvinced by the argument that experiment can lead to enlightenment. Far from leading to enhanced creativity, it seems to lead rather to lethargy at best and dependence at worst. I'm speaking as an amateur musician of nearly 30 years, by the way.

For fairness' sake I should add that I also knew a guy who made himself ill drinking 10 cups of real coffee a day. So there! :whip:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i lol'd!!!:no1:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Cyberlizard said:


> Actually Tort, I'm possibly old enough to be your mummy. Not that I'd ever admit to you being a child of mine. :lol2:
> 
> I also think you misunderstood my intent. Firstly, if we are going to be seen as responsible people rather than the irresponsible and selfish thrill-seekers that the AR extremists would paint us as, then threads like this do us little good and possible harm. Secondly, if people create the idea that it's OK to use drugs in one form or another, or that it was just a laugh and no harm was done, on a forum where people below a certain age (and their parents) may be reading, I think it gives a bad impression and sends out the wrong message. Talking about it in the pub after a herp meeting is one thing - doing it on here is another.
> 
> ...



WOW, you just put me in my place. Sorry mom. play a pretty note for me please.:whistling2:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

That's all right, go outside and play nicely and don't mix with the rough boys who lick cane toads! :lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i'd never lick a bufo toad cause imagine if it sprayed ya while you had ya mouth ready! now that would hurt. 

speaking off toads helping ppl get high, has anyone heard of what's up with the clr toad? used to be really endangered due to ppl smoking them.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

c strike, it was a cane toad, and i was a foolish child at the time lol. Cane toads are pretty cool, mine never settled down though, and he died while someone was looking after it when i was on holiday. However, he was thoughtul enough to dry him out for me, and the corpse is on display at Dave Ross's tattoo shop(i thought more people could enjoy him that way)
Salvia is crazy stuff, real intense and twice is enough for me-im not scared of death anymore for some reason after doing that stuff


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

this thred is great me and my m8s would defo licked the toads and toad stools and chooms now i just smoke the weed :whistling2: and love it:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i'd never lick a bufo toad cause imagine if it sprayed ya while you had ya mouth ready! now that would hurt.
> 
> speaking off toads helping ppl get high, has anyone heard of what's up with the clr toad? used to be really endangered due to ppl smoking them.


Whats a clr toad?


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm guessing the Colorado Toad, _Bufo alvarius_?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Cyberlizard said:


> I'm guessing the Colorado Toad, _Bufo alvarius_?



That's probably it. I thought he said clear toad!?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a lot of spots to lick......


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

HABU said:


> a lot of spots to lick......



Great picture! is that you holding the cane toad?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tort said:


> Great picture! is that you holding the cane toad?


 no! haha!!... i google it... serious toad that guy has!!



click


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wow i never thought that this thread would turn into something so controversial.........and just to let you know since posting this thread we have another even larger cane toad.......still havent licked either.......




















yet! :lol2:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wow i never thought that this thread would turn into something so controversial.........and just to let you know since posting this thread we have another even larger cane toad.......still havent licked either.......
> yet! :lol2:



I would love to see some pics of em!


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

i'll ad a fiver to that lol "im not, not licking toads son" Homer. Perhaps the old myth of frogs turning into princes's came from some guys hallucination. just a thought lol.


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Mr-T said:


> Ii heard the latest craze is getting cats to urinate in your face. Apparently you "trip alls and is known to the kids as "cheesing"
> lol I'm talking bollocks I just saw it in a new episode of south park ut its very funny


That's because it's FON to DUE (Fun to do xD)

Amazing episode of southpark.

On topic however, I wouldn't go messing with that shit to be honest.


----------



## mark-cop (Jun 18, 2006)

*likin gud*



Cyberlizard said:


> I don't want to sound like a killjoy, but please think about the impression you may be creating to outsiders who are on this forum for the first time - especially parents of young herpers.
> 
> If you want natural stimulants, stick to tea and coffee.


fikin A caffiene rules lets all get some,,


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Certainly rules at this time of the day! :no1:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Cyberlizard said:


> I also think you misunderstood my intent. Firstly, if we are going to be seen as responsible people rather than the irresponsible and selfish thrill-seekers that the AR extremists would paint us as, then threads like this do us little good and possible harm. Secondly, if people create the idea that it's OK to use drugs in one form or another, or that it was just a laugh and no harm was done, on a forum where people below a certain age (and their parents) may be reading, I think it gives a bad impression and sends out the wrong message. Talking about it in the pub after a herp meeting is one thing - doing it on here is another.
> 
> Having seen first-hand the effects of people getting doped up on "minor" drugs, I am completely unconvinced by the argument that experiment can lead to enlightenment. Far from leading to enhanced creativity, it seems to lead rather to lethargy at best and dependence at worst. I'm speaking as an amateur musician of nearly 30 years, by the way.
> 
> For fairness' sake I should add that I also knew a guy who made himself ill drinking 10 cups of real coffee a day. So there! :whip:





Tort said:


> . Who's to say that caffeine is a more moral drug than any other? society? A drug is a drug, legal or not. Children have to learn everything at some point anyway. Like C_strike says "Experimentation is the key to enlighte[n]ment". might be sad, but very very true.
> 
> And why should we not be able to talk about this? This is an extremely interesting part of herps. something new that I, and others, like to learn and discuss when learning about our herps. That same amphibians' toxin may eventually be a cure to something like cancer or toe fungi. Then you wouldn't have a problem bringing up a toxin that was once used as a recreational hallucinogen and now is this great cure. shouldn't all spectrum's of amphibians be discussed freely without worrying about what an ignorant child's parents might think? Thats how humanity moves forward and discovers new things.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with both of you, this is a pretty interesting topic and something i've toyed with the idea of (smoking 5-MeO-DMT) but i think it should be in the 18+ thread so minors weren't able to view it. While i agree that kids should be properly educated on this type of thing (i'll always be open with my kids about the good and bad effects of drugs) i think it should be at there parents discretion how and when they are educated.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Blueladybird said:


> I agree with both of you, this is a pretty interesting topic and something i've toyed with the idea of (smoking 5-MeO-DMT) but i think it should be in the 18+ thread so minors weren't able to view it. While i agree that kids should be properly educated on this type of thing (i'll always be open with my kids about the good and bad effects of drugs) i think it should be at there parents discretion how and when they are educated.



I agree that it should be at the parents discretion how and when they are educated. So they shouldn't be letting their kids on the internet of all things if they are afraid what life might bring them. Even with the internet sight blocking programs out there they will eventually find away around it being that they are just curious kids. Im still sticking to the idea that its good to educate especially in the "cyber" world that we live in now. Sheltering and keeping your kids in the dark, even early in life, is going to be consequential long after their childhood.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Good points. I agree with BlueLadyBird re parental discretion, but also Tort's point about Internet access is valid. I have never been a parent (despite my earlier joke :whistling2 so can't comment on the best approach.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i may consider licking my african bullfrog (pyxie) but i think i have more chance of loosing my tongue than getting high from it :lol2:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

If I were a betting man I'd put money on it :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

PEOPLE, maybe its just me, when people are simply saying cane toad, it worries me.
DONT LICK ANY OLD BLOODY toad.. thats really dumb.
there is only one truely 'lickable' toad. others will make you very ill, or even kill ya.
Dont assume any toad will do, lol
sorry but thats the understanding im starting to get from people on this thread.
do some reaserch firsst fools! lol

i do think smoking DMT is crap, just dab or drop much more reliable, lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

which is the only truely lickable toad then c strike?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tort said:


> I would love to see some pics of em!


 
will get some asap


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

dunno about only, but safest is Bufo alivarius, others can give hallucinogenic effects BUT will also make you horribly sick and ill. most frogs/ toads will make you ill from what i udnerstand...but im not an amphibian keeper


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

having lived in queensland australia for 6 years and seeing the cane toads up close, yes they are toxic, but you would have to be some kind of idiot to try and lick a cane toad. unless you like hospital that is?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> dunno about only, but safest is Bufo alivarius, others can give hallucinogenic effects BUT will also make you horribly sick and ill. most frogs/ toads will make you ill from what i udnerstand...but im not an amphibian keeper


its the safest....but does it do anything other than taste yucky? if it doesnt then what would be the point in lickin it?:lol2:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Snake Pliskin, I'm interested to know, did this habit originate in Oz and did its practitioners frequently end up in hospital? I know bufotoxin and the other chemicals are, well, toxic! but I just wondered if you had seen this a lot in the papers over there or whatever.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Does eatin em have the same effect?

Least you could cook em then.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting thought.... "mountain chicken" is frog and presumably eaten without either hallucinations or sickness. On the other hand Japanese chefs have to cook puffer fish very carefully or the customer dies. Wonder how the toxins in these two animals differs, or in the cooking.

Anyone got Delia Smith's number? :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

damn guys leave the toads alone..... just smoke weed:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

hah! , funny episode that one!


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

LOl. I read the whole damn thread. Im just wondering, why not just smoke weed. Cheaper, you probably wont catch salmonela, you might not die. . . you know.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shellhead said:


> LOl. I read the whole damn thread. Im just wondering, why not just smoke weed. Cheaper, you probably wont catch salmonela, you might not die. . . you know.


weed would make me more sick than lickin a toad i think! i cant stomach the stuff im the ****** queen :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

weeds illegal, owning bufo alvarius isnt from what i know. Both are good tho:mf_dribble:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

A customer of mine bought one and was moving it from one viv to another when it secreted its toxin, she only knew this when she put it dows and saw her hands had gone scarlet, approx 30 mins later she was tripping out totally, hallucinations, allsorts...FOR 2 DAYS!!!! 

the next two days were the opposite, she thought she was dying, 

Basically it seems as if she was more suceptable to the hallucugenetic ( scuse the spelling ) of the toads excretions and this triggered the trip, whereas normally you may just feel crappy.

Don't lick em kids, they can kill a dog FFS!


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a fairly sobering story - not something I'd care to experience myself!


----------

